# freezing raw quiche in separate parts?



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

So, I'll be gone for a week, so I need to leave pre=prepped freeze and heat meals behind. COOKED frozen quiche never seems to have the same texture after it's been thawed and re-heated. 

What if I were to make the pie shells, and put together the egg mixture and seal in a freezer bag, then freeze both separately for later use. Would the texture be improved with this method? I imagine it will should be pretty easy to combine after thawing and pop in the oven.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

You can freeze uncooked quiche already poured onto the piecrust.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

Here is a recipe that I use. It freezes well and yields alot.

*Spinach Quiche*

2 (10 oz.) pkgs. Frozen, chopped spinach. Cooked and squeezed to remove liquid.
8 eggs
2 (16 oz.) cartons of low-fat cottage cheese
4 cups grated cheese of choice
4 regular pie shells (if I can't make my own I buy Marie Callander's from the grocery store)

Combine spinach & eggs, cheeses, and whatever else you want for vegetables and/or meats (bacon, etc.)

Put into piecrust. Cover w/foil and freeze in Ziploc bag. Or bake uncovered in a preheated oven at 350 for 1 hour. Let thaw before baking.

This recipe makes 4 quiche, and comes in handy on days you don't feel like spending allot of time cooking.

What I have done is divided the spinach & egg mixture into a couple of different bowls for the amount of different flavor quiches I want.

For example:

I have used Swiss cheese w/bacon bits and onions
and I have used Monterey jack w/sun-dried tomatoes and mushrooms


----------

